# Richard Kiel ist Tod 1X



## Akrueger100 (11 Sep. 2014)




----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

Wer war das?


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Sep. 2014)

*Bist du Dumm?
*


BATTI schrieb:


> Wer war das?


----------



## Sarafin (11 Sep. 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> *Bist du Dumm?
> *



wer Fragt ist nie Dumm,aber es gibt dumme Antworten.


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2014)

Kenne ihn aus den Bondfilmen mit Roger Moore,möge er in Frieden ruhen....


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Sep. 2014)

BATTI ist vielleicht erst vierzehn und kennt dadurch die Kultstreifen nicht so wie wir alten Säcke


----------



## Weltenbummler (11 Sep. 2014)

Ruhe in Frieden .Richard.


----------



## Mamba357 (11 Sep. 2014)

RIP Richard Kiel °


----------



## dörty (12 Sep. 2014)

Die Bond-Filme mit Roger Moore hatten noch etwas Comedy mit drin, wozu auch der Beißer mit Kultstatus gehörte. Habe sie damals gerne gesehen.
Ruhe in Frieden.


----------

